# Shot while their attention was diverted



## Damien (May 25, 2003)

Another macro. These are very common butterflies and they had other things on their minds when I approached them. I was very pleased with the results.







I hope you like them too. Cabbage White butterflies mating.


----------



## MDowdey (May 25, 2003)

very beautiful!!!  how did you get the shot off without them flying away?

md


----------



## voodoocat (May 25, 2003)

Great shot there!


----------



## Damien (May 25, 2003)

Even with their attention on other things I must have chased them 50 yards across a field before I got that shot. When I first noticed them there was a young woman sat under a tree eating a picnic lunch and reading a book. A few minutes later after making a spectacle of myself I noticed she had left. She probably thought I was mad and dangerous.  :? . The camera was hand held and I was struggling to balance but the bright light meant the shutter speed could be reasonably fast. I suppose I was a little lucky as well.


----------



## magik (May 25, 2003)

That is ace....i have to ask, was it film or digital? but whatever, a very good shot........


----------



## Damien (May 26, 2003)

Its digital, taken with my Olympus C3040Z on macro setting with maximum zoom. I allowed the camera to automatically focus, set the aperture and shutter speed. I framed the shot using the screen, which was not easy as it was bright sunlight. I was bending down and holding the camera almost at arms length so I think a bit of luck was involved as well. The full size image is about double that size and has even more detail. It makes an amazing 10 x 8 print.

I keep my minolta 35mm camera for emergencies and only use it occasionally as I always seem to get inferior results with that.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## manda (May 27, 2003)

if only we could hang like that   

its a fabulous shot
oh the day that i can do that hand held !


----------



## MDowdey (May 27, 2003)

manda said:
			
		

> if only we could hang like that
> 
> its a fabulous shot
> oh the day that i can do that hand held !




HAHAHAHAHA!!! :thumbsup: 

md


----------



## manda (May 28, 2003)

aherm


----------



## Damien (May 28, 2003)

Being a newbie I wasn't sure how to reply to your post so I left it for a day. I'm pleased to see you got the reply it deserved from MD


----------



## manda (May 29, 2003)

lol
my apologies
i will behave from now on

it truly is a fabulous photograph though. im doing a course at the moment and someone asked our tutor about how to take shots of insects without them running off and he said that many are done in an almost "set up" shot, as its almost impossible to get shots like that.
that they are enclosed and bred for the purpose of taking the shots..

people disagree with that?

i may have to direct him here to your picture methinks!


----------



## Damien (May 29, 2003)

I know someone online who is a butterfly fanatic. I find it hard work to get a decent shot like that but he does it all the time. His secret is that he catches them in a net and puts them in the fridge to cool for a short time. He gets them out and puts them where he wants them. By the time he has taken 2 or 3 shots they warm up and fly away. It can be done both ways but the easy way is the "cheats" way. I may try it someday but I need to get a butterfly net first. Then I need to convince my wife that its OK to put insects in the fridge. That could be more difficult than what I do now.


----------



## MDowdey (May 30, 2003)

manda

we need you to be as saucy as possible. without humor we would be really mundane and boring. your posts have been great!

md

p.s. I have seen lots of insect pics that were on the "spur" of the moment, it can be done. not quite as beautiful as the butterflies, but great nonetheless.


----------



## Damien (May 30, 2003)

I'm glad you cleared that up. I was not upset by the post but I was a little concerned that I might be doing the wrong thing if I answered it in the same way. Now I know its OK to include a bit of cheek in my comments


----------



## manda (May 31, 2003)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> manda
> 
> we need you to be as saucy as possible.



 haha

 well who'd have thought i'd find comments on like these on an innocent lil photo forum.

cheek is good damien


----------



## jazze (May 31, 2003)

Good luck convincing your wife that you can put insects in the fridge. Although I did have earthworms in mine for a few days. That was disgusting!


----------



## Damien (Jun 1, 2003)

Any chance that I would get away with it if I simply said nothing?  :roll:


----------



## jazze (Jun 1, 2003)

I don't know......us women seem to know all and see all......


----------



## ganimede77 (Jun 11, 2003)

Damn, they censored themselves! Do we gotta use a credit card to see more???

This is a technically great shot. I love the shallow DOF.

Regards,
cHUCk


----------



## Damien (Jun 12, 2003)

Cheque, cash and postal orders work best for me as I've not yet set up to take credit card payments   

I have an old shot of a pair of blue damsel flies. The quality leaves a little to be desired but you can really see the movement.  :Joker:


----------



## Chase (Jun 12, 2003)

[song]It's the end of thephotoforum.com as we know it...[/song]

And I feel fiiiiiiiiiiiiiine! 8)


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 12, 2003)

Took me enough time to get to this thread...


----------



## Damien (Jun 12, 2003)

As I get the impression that you are deliberately getting the wrong idea about my blue damselflies I though I ought to post them. I did warn you that the quality of the image left someting to be desired  :roll:


----------



## manda (Jun 13, 2003)

thats gorgeous though damien
look at the colour in those wings!

*refrains from saying anything as *may* have been instigator of pottymouthedness of this thread*  

where's that angel smilie when i need it? :mrgreen:


----------



## Chase (Jun 13, 2003)

Aww my Manda is growing up and self-censoring herself now!  :bounce: 

 :twisted:


----------



## manda (Jun 13, 2003)

cant have the boss man thinking ive corrupted the whole site before its even had its first bday...

although im never going to get away with anything now lol


----------



## Damien (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm not quite sure about the change of heart. MD was encouraging us at the start and my subject matter must have been partly responsible. Also my wording about the damsel flies was deliberately designed to tease.


----------



## mrsid99 (Jun 13, 2003)

What an incredibly unique and beautiful shot!


----------



## Damien (Jun 14, 2003)

Thank you Mrsid. I created a small pond at the bottom of my garden and I get 3 varieties every year (but they are late this year). The female needs the male to hold her down while she lays her eggs on the weed just below the surface. The surface tension of the water is a real barrier for such small insects.

That shot was taken with a camera that would be considered to be a toy nowadays. Less than 1 mega pixel and a very slow lens. I've subsequently taken a similar shot with my Olympus c3040Z. That almost froze the movement. The result is more detail but a less dynamic shot.


----------

